# GOG support page reveals that Cyberpunk 2077 saves will corrupt if you have too many items



## Issac (Dec 19, 2020)

When will this eeeeeend? Hahaha!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 19, 2020)

See, now this I can't excuse. Oof. Save game corruption should have been higher on the QC list.


----------



## lgnmcrules (Dec 19, 2020)

This feels like such an easy fix though


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 19, 2020)

Professional game development by professional developers on a game 8 years in the works


----------



## tigersaman (Dec 19, 2020)

This is very much worrisome. My save file is already 1.8mb large and i'm barely 2 hours in.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 19, 2020)

These devs clearly have NO IDEA what they are doing. Fucking up one release after another is just their way of life I suppose.


----------



## Chary (Dec 19, 2020)

Should I be worried, given that I played about an hour, if that? lol


----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 19, 2020)

I’m convinced this is a prank. “This” as in the entire game and CDPR’s response to anything and everything that’s come out since.


----------



## xdarkx (Dec 19, 2020)

I would think most of the blame should go to the management when they set the deadlines when the devs said the game needed more development time.


----------



## Karones (Dec 19, 2020)

Isn't the game almost a looter shooter with gun balancing while also having crafting aspects? It feels predictable that save files would get large


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 19, 2020)

Wow, I'd lose my mind if this happened to me in most any game. Glad I'm waiting until spring/summer to consider picking it up, my backlog has been screaming at me for awhile now.

I hope this doesn't happen to any of you who own it already.


----------



## Sneethan (Dec 19, 2020)

Honestly, this game went from 5 stars to a pile of s#@! in less than two weeks. I have never seen this happen before. We need a CP2077 save editor to remove items so we can use our save now?! come on cdpr.


----------



## guisadop (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh my, what have you done, CDPR?


----------



## Xzi (Dec 19, 2020)

Now _this_ is a royal fuck-up worthy of derision.  Most of the other bugs are very minor in comparison.


----------



## Rikua (Dec 19, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> Honestly, this game went from 5 stars to a pile of s#@! in less than two weeks. I have never seen this happen before. We need a CP2077 save editor to remove items so we can use our save now?! come on cdpr.


Or just use the items? lol I'm about 45 hours in and my save file is 4.21mb in size. I haven't crafted very much at all so my inventory is full of stuff. I do agree that this is a shit show, but I expected no less, regardless of it being CDPR.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 19, 2020)

This is a plot feature, not a bug.

In our dystopian cyberpunk future, if you have too many worldly possessions, you are considered to be endangering others due to imbalanced resource allocation. 
An enforcement drone is thus sent to erase you, because you are .... The Corrupted.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 19, 2020)

When do they give up and give the game away free?


----------



## lordelan (Dec 19, 2020)

This is the reason why I don't really care to play big AAA games on their release day.
I'll gladly wait for those games to mature, gather updates and DLCs and release as a nice bundle/GOTY at a discount.


----------



## Sneethan (Dec 19, 2020)

Rikua said:


> Or just use the items? lol I'm about 45 hours in and my save file is 4.21mb in size. I haven't crafted very much at all so my inventory is full of stuff. I do agree that this is a shit show, but I expected no less, regardless of it being CDPR.



By the time you hit 7.5mb+ it will be too late i bet. And this could be a way to recover them im not sure since i dont play.


----------



## Rikua (Dec 19, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> By the time you hit 7.5mb+ it will be too late i bet. And this could be a way to recover them im not sure since i dont play.


Sure, if I had no Idea this was a problem. But we do now. So just use or sell the items and shrink your save in the meantime until it is fixed. Still super shitty, but I don't think the average user will run into this issue very often unless they were duplicating items. Inexcusable bug 100%


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)

zoogie said:


> This is a plot feature, not a bug.
> 
> In our dystopian cyberpunk future, if you have too many worldly possessions, you are considered to be endangering others due to imbalanced resource allocation.
> An enforcement drone is thus sent to erase you, because you are .... The Corrupted.


Exactly. It´s not broken, it´s a feature.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 20, 2020)

Man, bad news regarding Cyberpunk 2077 is the Christmas gift that keeps on giving! XD


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Man, bad news regarding Cyberpunk 2077 is the Christmas gift that keeps on giving! XD


People better reconsider before putting Cyberpunk 2077 under the Christmas tree.


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 20, 2020)

Now that's a true disaster


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 20, 2020)

TBH I dunno why people would go hording items, given that the vast majority of them should be sold off/broken down for crafting parts, but they still definitely should have QA'd that more before releasing the game. But of course, higher ups gonna higher up and completely ignore the developers and just release it anyways. 

What a fucking shitshow CDPR


----------



## lemonmaster (Dec 20, 2020)

All 3 fucking platforms now. What's next, Stadia?


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 20, 2020)

the limit *might *be increased...MIGHT!!! really...are you kidding me


----------



## tpax (Dec 20, 2020)

They time they spent on CP77 would've been better spent on a Witcher sequel. 

Funny thing is, CDPR made a lot of money on CP77, eben before the game was even released, because people are stupid enough to preorder games.

All that aside, I still think that CP is an interesting game. And without the bugs and glitches, and with a little bit more livelihood, it could be an amazing game.


----------



## Dimensional (Dec 20, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> All 3 fucking platforms now. What's next, Stadia?


"This just in, to ensure CP77 runs without any issues on Google Stadia, it's resolution is locked to 480i."


----------



## Seliph (Dec 20, 2020)

It just gets funnier and funnier


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah, I think more delays would be better for this game.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 20, 2020)

ah geez i knew cybpnk77 was a dumpster fire but i didnt know it was this bad


----------



## yoofo (Dec 20, 2020)

lol


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 20, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> Honestly, this game went from 5 stars to a pile of s#@! in less than two weeks. *I have never seen this happen before*. We need a CP2077 save editor to remove items so we can use our save now?! come on cdpr.


You haven't heard the tragedy of FallOut 76 the Unwise?
I wouldn't think so, it's not a story the Games Journalists would tell you.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 20, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> You haven't heard the tragedy of FallOut 76 the Unwise?
> I wouldn't think so, it's not a story the Games Journalists would tell you.


FallOut 76 launched and immediately was shit on every platform, not sure that's really the same situation.


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 20, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> FallOut 76 launched and immediately was shit on every platform, not sure that's really the same situation.


He never said "on one platform". He said "Went from 5 star to a pile of s#@! in less than two weeks", which describes Fallout 76 perfectly.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 20, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> He never said "on one platform". He said "Went from 5 star to a pile of s#@! in less than two weeks", which describes Fallout 76 perfectly.


Not really, that game launched as a pile of shit across the board, there was no day where it was regarded by anyone as 5 stars.


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 20, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Not really, that game launched as a pile of shit across the board, there was no day where it was regarded by* anyone* as 5 stars.


While I personally agree it's a sack of shit (and no, I've never played it), you really underestimate the opinions of people. Don't attempt to speak for others, as it just makes you look bad, NOBODY likes someone speaking for them. There were many who expected Fallout 76 to be an amazing game because 'Bethesda is the bestest evur, 5/5!' even before launch, same as Cyberflunk.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 20, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> While I personally agree it's a sack of shit (and no, I've never played it), you really underestimate the opinions of people. Don't attempt to speak for others, as it just makes you look bad, NOBODY likes someone speaking for them. There were many who expected Fallout 76 to be an amazing game because 'Bethesda is the bestest evur, 5/5!' even before launch, same as Cyberflunk.


dude I remember the lead up to and the launch of that game like it was yesterday, no one was praising it, both prior to launch and on launch date.  Not sure where the heck you saw anyone giving it praise at any point when it launched.  But whoever you saw doing so, was absolutely in the minority, I can promise you that.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 20, 2020)

I am amazed this happens on the PC version, is not like you need a save file size limit like in consoles.


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 20, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> dude I remember the lead up to and the launch of that game like it was yesterday, no one was praising it, both prior to launch and on launch date.  Not sure where the heck you saw anyone giving it praise at any point when it launched.  But whoever you saw doing so, was absolutely in the minority, I can promise you that.


You're again speaking for everyone like your knowledge and views are absolutes. "Anyone". "Nobody". At least use less definitive terms. You only visit so many websites. *I* Only visit so many websites. I am not going to assume that I know the opinions of every human on earth, and you shouldn't be so hostile or aggressive with what you believe is a truth. 

And you said it yourself: 


> But whoever you saw doing so, was absolutely in the minority,



If there was a minority, which almost assuredly there was as there's people out there who legitimately believe movies like Dragon Ball Evolution and Star Wars: The Last Jedi were amazing movies, then that's just my point that your words were attempting to degrade them to non-people, because according to you all people agree with you ("anyone", "nobody").

Show a little tact man. I know you don't *intend* to come off like that. But it is good to show some tact as nobody should feel like a non-person because their opinion doesn't align with what you state is a fact about how people felt about a game.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 20, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> You're again speaking for everyone like your knowledge and views are absolutes. "Anyone". "Nobody". At least use less definitive terms. You only visit so many websites. *I* Only visit so many websites. I am not going to assume that I know the opinions of every human on earth, and you shouldn't be so hostile or aggressive with what you believe is a truth.
> 
> And you said it yourself:
> 
> ...



Ok dude, I've been looking for any launch 5 star reviews (or anything close to that) of FallOut76, and I'm simply not finding them, all reviews were bad to mediocre (unless, are we counting IGN's review of 5/10 as a 5 star review? If so, I guess you got me, haha).  You keep telling me not to speak for everyone (which I'm not by the way, I'm talking about the majority of what you saw being said about the title at the time when I say 'everyone,' thought that was obvious, but sorry you were taking such words so literally when that wasn't the intention), but all the reviews are not reflecting this moment of people regarding it as 5 stars like you claim at all.  So I'm just puzzled by this idea that the title was ever widely regarded as a 5 star experience at or around the launch of the title.


----------



## nWo (Dec 20, 2020)

DAAAAAAMMNNN!!!!  This is too good to be true, man. What the deviiil!!!! This is the worst release I can remember, technically speaking. Unbelievable.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 20, 2020)

nWo said:


> DAAAAAAMMNNN!!!!  This is too good to be true, man. What the deviiil!!!! This is the worst release I can remember, technically speaking. Unbelievable.


I think No Man's Sky is absolutely still in that conversation, but yeah, this is definitely embarrassing for CDPR.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2020)

This is just sad


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 20, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Ok dude, I've been looking for any launch 5 star reviews (or anything close to that) of FallOut76, and I'm simply not finding them, all reviews were bad to mediocre.  You keep telling me not to speak for everyone (which I'm not by the way, *I'm talking about the majority* of what you saw being said about the title at the time when I say 'everyone'), but all the reviews are not reflecting this moment of people regarding it as 5 stars like you claim at all.  So I'm just puzzled by this idea that the title was ever regarded as a 5 star experience at or around the launch of the title.






MikaDubbz said:


> dude I remember the lead up to and the launch of that game like it was yesterday, *no one* was praising it, both prior to launch and on launch date.  Not sure where the heck you saw *anyone* giving it praise at any point when it launched.  But whoever you saw doing so, was absolutely in the minority, I can promise you that.





MikaDubbz said:


> Not really, that game launched as a pile of shit across the board, there was no day where it was regarded by *anyone* as 5 stars.



"No one". "Anyone". These are 'absolute' terms. They are not grey designators, but black or white (100% or 0%) indicators.

"Most", "few", "no one I have encountered". these are 'grey' indicators as they do not indicate an absolute.

As a point, you say "I've been looking for any launch 5 star reviews (or anything close to that) of FallOut76". There's 2 points to make here: 1: You forget that not everyone posts their reviews online. 2: You also forget that I am saying these were opinions BEFORE the launch of FO76, much the same as of Cyberpunk2077. BEFORE CP2077, everyone thought it was 5 Star, as the guy I quoted said everyone thought it was. CP2077 was clearly not "5 star" and a large majority agreed such on launch.



> Honestly, this game went from 5 stars to a pile of s#@! in less than two weeks.



As proof, here's exactly what the guy I quoted said.

-----

Also I want to bring a point to your attention: you're clearly growing hostile over this argument:



> Ok dude,





> Not sure where the heck you saw



You continue to try to find evidence to break the deadlock and prove that your view, is an absolute truth. You search for 5 star reviews and for whatever else in an attempt to prove your original points: "No one" was praising it. There was no day "anyone" thought it was a good game (paraphrase)".

I cannot comprehend why you started this argument to begin with. I was making a joke about how FO76 became known as a complete flop, how people, whether a large or small amount, namely Bethesda fans, thought it was going to be something great. 

For some reason you made it a hill to die on that absolutely nobody thought it was a great game? So you're going to argue with me over people's subjective thoughts which ultimately neither of us can ultimately confirm because neither of us knew the thoughts of every single human on the planet in the days/weeks before FO76 launched? (And I will emphasize that: my point was at least some people before FO76 thought it was going to be something 5 Star, yours is absolutely *no one* did, your word(s)). 

I don't understand your motives. All I'm doing here is posting objective facts: that you should not speak for every human on the planet, namely; and that FO76 was (at least by some) a case of a "5 Star Game" considering it was a follow-up to FO4, ending up a complete "pile of s#@!" in less than two weeks. There's nothing discernably wrong with my statement except on a subjective basis. So again, it comes off as you attempting to shove your opinions on everyone, multiple times, mind you, and once called out, you attempted to claim it was 'only a majority'. Is your opinion of how people should think that important to you?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 20, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> "No one". "Anyone". These are 'absolute' terms. They are not grey designators, but black or white (100% or 0%) indicators.
> 
> "Most", "few", "no one I have encountered". these are 'grey' indicators as they do not indicate an absolute.
> 
> ...


You're going all out over a sentence. Talk about finding a hill to die on.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 20, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> "No one". "Anyone". These are 'absolute' terms. They are not grey designators, but black or white (100% or 0%) indicators.
> 
> "Most", "few", "no one I have encountered". these are 'grey' indicators as they do not indicate an absolute.
> 
> ...



Holy shit, way to get hung up on the minutia, if you don't get I was being hyperbolic with terms like everyone, no one, or anyone, you need to just recognize it, because clearly I'm not speaking for every person ever, but I am speaking about the vast majority of what you saw.  This is a normal way that people express such thoughts, really confused why you're getting so hung up on it.

Anyway, again, you say it was regarded as 5 star experience just like Cyberpunk here, but no professional reviews out there reflect this at all, and I'm looking like crazy.  Conversely, when the first Cyberpunk reviews came in (only for the PC version), they were given many of these 5 star reviews from various outlets despite some bugs.  And only when the console versions released did the whiplash set in of it also being a god awful experience depending where you play it.  Considering Fallout 76 did not release to any situation remotely like that, I just continue to not understand how you can claim they're the same situation.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 20, 2020)

Memoir said:


> You're going all out over a sentence. Talk about finding a hill to die on.



And over a discussion regarding video games. I might understand if we we're arguing politics or a legal case, but c'mon!


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 20, 2020)

Memoir said:


> You're going all out over a sentence. Talk about finding a hill to die on.


I'm simply defending my point. Meanwhile he's the one attacking my point. In a debate you need to have a thorough, rocksteady defense and an equally thorough counterpoint that the argument is flawed. So really, I don't consider that even '1/3rd the effort needed' myself, as I could have gone more thorough if I was 'going to find a hill to die on'.



MikaDubbz said:


> Holy shit, way to get hung up on the minutia, if you don't get I was being hyperbolic with terms like everyone, no one, or anyone, you need to just recognize it, because clearly I'm not speaking for every person ever, but I am speaking about the vast majority of what you saw.  This is a normal way that people express such thoughts, really confused why you're getting so hung up on it.
> 
> Anyway, again, you say it was regarded as 5 star experience just like Cyberpunk here, but no professional reviews out here reflect this at all, and I'm looking like crazy.  Conversely, when the first Cyberpunk reviews came in (only for the PC version), they were given many of these 5 star reviews from various outlets despite some bugs.  And only when the console versions released did the whiplash set in of it also being a god awful experience depending where you play it.  Considering Fallout 76 did not release to any situation remotely like that, I just continue to not understand how you can claim they're the same situation.



I don't enjoy 'hyperbolics', my mind does not work in a way that appreciates them due to how my mind developed. The meanings of words lose their meaning because of people playing 'hyperbolic' with the definitions of words, and eventually it will reach a point where nothing means anything. It is through attempting to dismantle the worth in the meaning of a word by claiming one is being hyperbolic with it that creates arguments in the first place, whether through malice (the intent to lie, manipulate, etc) or laziness (the lack of effort to be truthful).

You claim it is a 'normal way', but I do not entirely agree with that, as usually when one uses the phrases in question, they speak in the meaning of the term, as absolutes. Or, admittably as you seem to have been, they're attempting to apply societal pressure to manipulate individuals to believing in those absolutes, while claiming the 'hyperbolic' when confronted when individuals would come forth feeling offended. Because what easier way to gaslight than to use an absolute in a non-absolute manner?



> Anyway, again, you say it was regarded as 5 star experience just like Cyberpunk here, but no professional reviews out here reflect this at all, and I'm looking like crazy.



I've already addressed this:



> 2: You also forget that I am saying these were opinions BEFORE the launch of FO76, much the same as of Cyberpunk2077. BEFORE CP2077, everyone thought it was 5 Star, as the guy I quoted said everyone thought it was. CP2077 was clearly not "5 star" and a large majority agreed such on launch.



You speak of professional reviews, which is odd, as from what I've seen over the last ~3 years, few people who bother to believe in professional reviews who are actual gamers due to the fact that the professional reviews are manipulated and often paid for to be significantly higher than what the consumer base tends to believe, are manipulated higher due to pushing an agenda, or significantly lower if they do not push the narrative the consumer base would agree to. 

Case in point: TLOU2 vs Ghost of Tsushima being a perfect example of this disconnect between the "Professional Reviews" and normal individuals. TLOU2 got multiple 10/10 and 5 stars. Ghost of Tsushima was all 9.5/10s and 4.5 stars and and below by professional reviewers. But we all know the players voted for Ghost during the Game Awards.  

I think a better example here is in order: Anthem. A large majority of people believed that Anthem was a 5 star game before the beta and the Jason Schreier articles. Flying Destiny people called it, a massive 'living' world where animals and all sorts of advanced randomly generated events would occur in. What we got was a shell of the promise. 

By your statement, we'd be ignoring the fact a large if not majority of average people viewed Anthem at 5 star worthy simply because the reviews, things made after people got their hands on the title, were horrendous. That is a point I'm making. That is the point I've made all along. You keep going for people's views after the game reached their hands, but not once do you acknowledge the opinions of people before the point of the game reaching people's hands, before the revelation of the horrible development cycles of some of these games. In that, you continue to silence voices simply because you cannot find them. You continue to be absolutist over how people felt/think about FO76 (and likewise, using this same example, Anthem) because you simply can't find reviews before the game reached people's hands.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 20, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> I'm simply defending my point. Meanwhile he's the one attacking my point. In a debate you need to have a thorough, rocksteady defense and an equally thorough counterpoint that the argument is flawed. So really, I don't consider that even '1/3rd the effort needed' myself, as I could have gone more thorough if I was 'going to find a hill to die on'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what, let's compare how similar of situations they were with their 5 star reviews, this is all according to Metacrtic:

Cyberpunk on PC has 71 professional reviews, 63 of which are positive, only 1 is negative. Resting at a nice metascore of 87. This is the 5 star moment of the original post in question.  (remember the original post stated: "this game went from 5 stars to a pile of s#@! in less than two weeks. I have never seen this happen before.")
Cyberpunk on PS4 and Xbox One collectively have 25 reviews, 3 of which are positive and 8 are negative, the rest are middling. PS4 at 55, Xbone at 55 as well.  This is the start of the game going to shit that the orignal post alluded to.

Fallout 76 was received about the same for all 3 platforms: 53 on PS4, 49 on Xbone, and 52 on PC.
PC has 46 professional reviews with only 4 as positive, and 13 negative (this sure looks like that shit stage of Cyberpunk, certainly not the 5 star stage that Cyberpunk experienced)
PS4 has 43 professional reviews with only 2 as positve, and 12 as negative (Also looking like that shit stage)
Xbone has 33 professional reviews with only 2 as positive, abnd 13 as negative (still looking like that shit stage)

And keep in mind, while Cyberpunk has a few perfect 10/10s or 100s, none of the positive Fallout 76 reviews were perfect 10/10s or 100s, or 5/5s, etc. 

Again, I stand by my main point here, they absolutely aren't the same at all.


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 20, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> You know what, let's compare how similar of situations they were with their 5 star reviews, this is all according to Metacrtic:
> 
> Cyberpunk on PC has 71 professional reviews, 63 of which are positive, only 1 is negative. Resting at a nice metascore of 87. This is the 5 star moment of the original post in question.  (remember the original post stated: "this game went from 5 stars to a pile of s#@! in less than two weeks. I have never seen this happen before.")
> Cyberpunk on PS4 and Xbox One collectively have 25 reviews, 3 of which are positive and 8 are negative, the rest are middling. PS4 at 55, Xbone at 55 as well.  This is the start of the game going to shit that the orignal post alluded to.
> ...


I've already addressed everything you said in my prior post.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 20, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> I've already addressed everything you said in my prior post.


If so, then you must recognize you're wrong, you may have seen some positivity for Fallout 76 when it released, but the whiplash of greatness to shit for that title absolutely will pale in comparison.


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 20, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> If so, then you must recognize you're wrong, you may have seen some positivity for Fallout 76 when it released, but the whiplash of greatness to shit for that title absolutely will pale in comparison.





> You speak of professional reviews, which is odd, as from what I've seen over the last ~3 years, few people who bother to believe in professional reviews who are actual gamers due to the fact that the professional reviews are manipulated and often paid for to be significantly higher than what the consumer base tends to believe, are manipulated higher due to pushing an agenda, or significantly lower if they do not push the narrative the consumer base would agree to.
> 
> Case in point: TLOU2 vs Ghost of Tsushima being a perfect example of this disconnect between the "Professional Reviews" and normal individuals. TLOU2 got multiple 10/10 and 5 stars. Ghost of Tsushima was all 9.5/10s and 4.5 stars and and below by professional reviewers. But we all know the players voted for Ghost during the Game Awards.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 20, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And over a discussion regarding video games. I might understand if we we're arguing politics or a legal case, but c'mon!


All for the dumpster fire that was Fallout 76 at that!




VartioArtel said:


> .


Nothing you're saying negates the point, it's palpable how much whiplash there has been for Cyberpunk's reception here.  That never happened for Fallout 76, most reviews were on the same page across the board, and the game didn't appear on people's systems looking drastically different than what they believed they were getting because only the vastly superior version was ever shown off, which contributed to such major whiplash of 5 stars to shit.

Again man, you've just missed the mark with your example.  It's ok to admit you made a mistake you know.

Here's a really simple way to put it, when Fallout 76 launched, people knew what they were getting. When Cyberpunk 2077 launched, people _thought_ they knew what they were getting.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 20, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And over a discussion regarding video games. I might understand if we we're arguing politics or a legal case, but c'mon!


Passion is passion. No matter the subject. I agree, though. The heated discussion just seems... Out of place...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)

... At this point, this is too much of a low-hanging fruit for me to even comment on for the sake of commenting.
Trying to play this as a Purist is definitely not what the Developers had in mind, so why should you bend over backwards trying.

What I'm here to say is that, seeing Inventory size seems to be the issue, it might be best to check out the latest Infinite Money Glitch YouTube video by The Spiffing Brit if you don't know how to make all the in-game Euro-Dollars you want.

If you can already glitch the game for money and if you also watch the Hand Gun Glitch video by the same Creator, you can do away with excess Inventory and enjoy this dumpster fire the way it is created, i.e. in all its fully-glitched glory.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)

man, what a predictable issue, i've got skyrim saves that are like 25mb in size, even bethesda didn't add a size limit smh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VartioArtel said:


> "No one". "Anyone". These are 'absolute' terms. They are not grey designators, but black or white (100% or 0%) indicators.
> 
> "Most", "few", "no one I have encountered". these are 'grey' indicators as they do not indicate an absolute.
> 
> ...


m8, nobody wanted fallout 76, from the moment it was announced people wanted an elder scrolls game instead


----------



## wartutor (Dec 20, 2020)

From what im reading cdpr promised refunds to ps4 and xbox digital purchasers before even talking to microsoft or sony and now people are having a hard time getting refunds or not getting them at all. They just keep dropping the ball


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)

wartutor said:


> From what im reading cdpr promised refunds to ps4 and xbox digital purchasers before even talking to microsoft or sony and now people are having a hard time getting refunds or not getting them at all. They just keep dropping the ball


they both now guarantee refunds


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2020)

this game is an absolute fucking joke. biggest over hyped train wreck release in history! glad i stopped playing it after 2 days my spidey senses were telling me something bad was going to happen.


----------



## leerpsp (Dec 20, 2020)

Id almost refund it but I'm on steam and played it to long so don't think that will happen at all unless steam says they will refund it


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Dec 20, 2020)

Karones said:


> Isn't the game almost a looter shooter with gun balancing while also having crafting aspects? It feels predictable that save files would get large



I'm worried they appear to be implying that the this is due to exploiting crafting (as if they're trying to pre-emptively set the path for an excuse).

I'm playing on Xbox at the moment, first couple days, lots of bugs, but I was one of the fortunate ones, nothing major. Now it crashes several times daily, but I save very, very regularly, so I can deal with that.

I suppose I could deal with the corruption, in a way, but if I'm limited on save file size, what do I possibly do?

For the record,  I haven't used any exploits, I also sell most things of no use, but I'll have to take a look a d check save file size.

All this assuming this issue isn't limited to GOG / PC?

CDProjectRed, REALLY need to be extremely careful with EVERYTHING they do and say going forward,  fir a long time. Personally I like the game and I'm a but fan of the developer, but they've let down a lot of fans, I can understand why they're pissed.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Dec 20, 2020)

Im so glad I held of buying this for now. When will the bug fest end ...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 20, 2020)

Chary said:


> Should I be worried, given that I played about an hour, if that? lol



I have multiple saves:






The final save is about 3MB and I've around 30 hours in. I can imagine it will only increase over time though, crafting components and items saved in the Stash would only increase over time, guess I'll have to keep track of this and make backups.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2020)

Reaching this size of a save file is unfeasible without cheating/exploiting the crafting mechanic and isn't unheard of in other games. Perhaps CDPR should've implemented a hard cap for inventory space, no doubt they'll patch one in soon enough.


----------



## AceVader0 (Dec 20, 2020)

8MB save game limit?

So they made the game thinking on saving on a PS2 Memory Card?
Genius.


----------



## wartutor (Dec 20, 2020)

AceVader0 said:


> 8MB save game limit?
> 
> So they made the game thinking on saving on a PS2 Memory Card?
> Genius.


Well ps2 was popular when they started making this shit show.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Dec 20, 2020)

...Are we _sure_ it was CD Project Red that developed this disaster, and not Bethesda?
Because I seem to remember hearing about a Skyrim PS3 save corruption glitch, too...


----------



## gameboy (Dec 20, 2020)

its a Johnny Mnemonic Easter Egg LMFAO


----------



## Lather (Dec 20, 2020)

fake news? cause I didn't find any"sav.dat" in my PC
Oh I just found it. 5.10MB, 53.2hour, But I did't take too much things. so, yeah, its a big problem.
C:\Users\"name"\Saved Games\CD Projekt Red\Cyberpunk 2077\


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)

This kind of glitch is the one they should pull everyone on the team into fixing immeditely. 8mb is nothing. That is a full on red alert glitch.

The more that keeps coming out about the game, the more heartbroken I am about it. This won't ruin just CDPR for me, but it'll ruin alot of what I love about gaming for me, that the market is now so out of control that this acceptable, and as someone who wishes to be a game dev, and is enough in college learning for it, it fucking hurts.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 20, 2020)

well shit guess sony WAS in their right mind to pull this dumpter fire of a game off psn


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)

AceVader0 said:


> 8MB save game limit?
> 
> So they made the game thinking on saving on a PS2 Memory Card?
> Genius.


Development started on PS2 devkit. They forgot to remove the leftovers.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 20, 2020)

just wait for the defenders of cyberpunk saying ohh the game is just fine, it has no bugs, no one should blame the devs...


----------



## TaruDev_ (Dec 21, 2020)

I feel like cyberpunk should have 1 more year in the oven. I kinda get it there is a crap ton going on in the game, so potential for bugs is pretty high, still yikes...


----------



## anhminh (Dec 21, 2020)

They forget that we had already move on from 8MB Sony Memory Card.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2020)

Fucking 8 megabytes?


----------



## wartutor (Dec 21, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fucking 8 megabytes?


Ah the average home computer user will never need more than 56kb memory it will be ok


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Reaching this size of a save file is unfeasible without cheating/exploiting the crafting mechanic and isn't unheard of in other games. Perhaps CDPR should've implemented a hard cap for inventory space, no doubt they'll patch one in soon enough.


Was waiting for someone to say exactly this. It's only been discovered due to the exploit, and will no doubt be patched. But, it's more popular to kick someone while they're down I guess.


----------



## Daggot (Dec 21, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Was waiting for someone to say exactly this. It's only been discovered due to the exploit, and will no doubt be patched. But, it's more popular to kick someone while they're down I guess.


So we're going to ignore the multiple people who discovered this bug when they were at at 7mb or more from crafting alone? Crafting is broken and it's very easy to make money using it without using any exploits which is exactly what people have been doing. You need to craft a large amount of items to get crafting exp but at the end of the day it's a game mechanic not an "exploit". Let's not pretend that this is an isolated issue or that it doesn't affect many people because the cdprojektred forums are filled with people who've lost their saves and are confused. In fact now that I'm reading the thread I linked seems that once players are close enough to 8mb even removing all of their crafting materials and cleaning out their inventories isn't enough as the save will eventually balloon back to 8mb in a day or two. I'm all for being patient and waiting for more patches for the game but why defend this? I don't feel sorry about kicking CDPR but I do feel sorry for Mike Pondsmith, Cyberpunk 2020 was a great game but 2077 is unfinished.


----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

It just gets worse and worse for them


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2020)

Daggot said:


> So we're going to ignore the multiple people who discovered this bug when they were at at 7mb or more from crafting alone? Crafting is broken and it's very easy to make money using it without using any exploits which is exactly what people have been doing. You need to craft a large amount of items to get crafting exp but at the end of the day it's a game mechanic not an "exploit". Let's not pretend that this is an isolated issue or that it doesn't affect many people because the cdprojektred forums are filled with people who've lost their saves and are confused. In fact now that I'm reading the thread I linked seems that once players are close enough to 8mb even removing all of their crafting materials and cleaning out their inventories isn't enough as the save will eventually balloon back to 8mb in a day or two. I'm all for being patient and waiting for more patches for the game but why defend this? I don't feel sorry about kicking CDPR but I do feel sorry for Mike Pondsmith, Cyberpunk 2020 was a great game but 2077 is unfinished.


I am, because I'm about half-way through the game with stacks of Legendaries and a packed inventory, and my save files aren't anywhere near that size, which tells me that whoever faced this issue must've had more items than sense.


----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I am, because I'm about half-way through the game with stacks of Legendaries and a packed inventory, and my save files aren't anywhere near that size, which tells me that whoever faced this issue must've had more items than sense.



Still no excuse for the game to have this type of bug


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2020)

nani17 said:


> Still no excuse for the game to have this type of bug


Oh please. I've lost enough save files in AAA titles to know that overflowing a buffer of some kind or going out of bounds is not some kind of bizarre and rare occurance - I lost about 50 hours of gameplay in Mass Effect myself. At this stage this is more drama than actual complaints.


----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh please. I've lost enough save files in AAA titles to know that overflowing a buffer of some kind or going out of bounds is not some kind of bizarre and rare occurance - I lost about 50 hours of gameplay in Mass Effect myself. At this stage this is more drama than actual complaints.



I've lost saves too doesn't excuse CDPR from launching a buggy ass game


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2020)

nani17 said:


> I've lost saves too doesn't excuse CDPR from launching a buggy ass game


I'm not saying it does, I'm saying that people treat this kind of bug as if it literally never happens when it does in a huge number of releases when they initially reach the market. The same applies to LOD and pop-in issues - it's as if people forgot how GTA V looked like on last gen systems, or how it ran.


----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not saying it does, I'm saying that people treat this kind of bug as if it literally never happens when it does in a huge number of releases when they initially reach the market. The same applies to LOD and pop-in issues - it's as if people forgot how GTA V looked like on last gen systems, or how it ran.



GTA V on ps3 is still better than what we got here


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not saying it does, I'm saying that people treat this kind of bug as if it literally never happens when it does in a huge number of releases when they initially reach the market. The same applies to LOD and pop-in issues - it's as if people forgot how GTA V looked like on last gen systems, or how it ran.


are you for real? gtaV on ps3 bug content wise is GOTY material compared to the number of bugs on this game, seriously, crashs constantly if you play for more than 90 minutes, quest cant be completed at times becuase peopel go missing or objects can be picked or used and etc, this for me is the worst mess of an AAA game ever released on consoles, heck not even assassin creed games are so bad at after day one patch and this game already got what 4 patches or 5? and its still worse than any game i ever played on ps4 or ps3  bugwise by far.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh please. I've lost enough save files in AAA titles to know that overflowing a buffer of some kind or going out of bounds is not some kind of bizarre and rare occurance - I lost about 50 hours of gameplay in Mass Effect myself. At this stage this is more drama than actual complaints.


I will take something of a middle ground here.

If they were not going to enforce a hard limit on slots (and I mean this is not the 16 bit era any more) or go the item designator route (with max limits on items -- quite easy to iterate over a thing to smack down anything that exceeds say 999. Can even still happily do a more procedural approach here if the designator is also an encoding) then not having a system robust enough to catch either some errors or be an effectively infinite database does then speak to a poor choice in coding approach. One I would chastise my devs for making if they worked for me, or wonder what I was on if I made the same mistake.

Granted looking at all the other bugs, exploits and such present in the game makes it sound like they went for a "that sounds cool, add it in" approach rather than working to a specs sheet and balancing the underlying system, or going for balancing it after the fact, a sadly all too common approach in computer game development.


That said looking at what is there I can see a path to it being an actual legend class game. Whether they have the will and the funds to do it might be a different matter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2020)

nani17 said:


> GTA V on ps3 is still better than what we got here





pedro702 said:


> are you for real? gtaV on ps3 bug content wise is GOTY material compared to the number of bugs on this game, seriously, crashs constantly if you play for more than 90 minutes, quest cant be completed at times becuase peopel go missing or objects can be picked or used and etc, this for me is the worst mess of an AAA game ever released on consoles, heck not even assassin creed games are so bad at after day one patch and this game already got what 4 patches or 5? and its still worse than any game i ever played on ps4 or ps3  bugwise by far.


You have the memory of a goldfish then.

It took a year of patching before buildings and trees stopped randomly growing out of the ground or disappearing in GTA V on PS3/360, and then another generation of consoles before it stopped dipping to 20FPS.



FAST6191 said:


> I will take something of a middle ground here.
> 
> If they were not going to enforce a hard limit on slots (and I mean this is not the 16 bit era any more) or go the item designator route (with max limits on items -- quite easy to iterate over a thing to smack down anything that exceeds say 999. Can even still happily do a more procedural approach here if the designator is also an encoding) then not having a system robust enough to catch either some errors or be an effectively infinite database does then speak to a poor choice in coding approach. One I would chastise my devs for making if they worked for me, or wonder what I was on if I made the same mistake.
> 
> ...


I'm confident they'll fix it, just like they fixed Witcher 3 before. That game also had game-breaking glitches (I suffered a few myself, once a quest NPC refused to load in my save file entirely, rendering progress impossible) and is currently touted as the bee's knees.


----------



## MachRc (Dec 21, 2020)

AS much bad press this game has, Ive been thoroughly enjoying it the last 10 days or so like no other game Ive played.


Its basically a new fallout game for me.
I LOVE THIS GAME

ive had a few glitches with trees but that was resolved with a nvidia driver update.

No real game breaking issues here, some graphical glitches, sure, but again nothing so major that it stops me from playing this fantastic game.

Im sad its getting cool to hate this game if youre a console gamer


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 21, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> You have the memory of a goldfish then.
> 
> It took a year of patching before buildings and trees stopped randomly growing out of the ground or disappearing in GTA V on PS3/360, and then another generation of consoles before it stopped dipping to 20FPS.
> 
> I'm confident they'll fix it, just like they fixed Witcher 3 before. That game also had game-breaking glitches (I suffered a few myself, once a quest NPC refused to load in my save file entirely, rendering progress impossible) and is currently touted as the bee's knees.



pop in is not a huge issue lol, im talking about hard crashes, missions that cant be completed, items you cant pick up for whatever reason and so on, pop in isnt something terrible that stops the game from being playable, crashes, bugs where you teleport all over, missions that bug the hell out and so on...


----------



## altorn (Dec 21, 2020)

If you take advantage of the duplication glitch then you're more likely to get a corrupted save file. Has anyone tried going through the game normally and collect many many items? I don't wanna continue playing if so, i have so many items so far. lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2020)

altorn said:


> If you take advantage of the duplication glitch then you're more likely to get a corrupted save file. Has anyone tried going through the game normally and collect many many items? I don't wanna continue playing if so, i have so many items so far. lol


I haven't used any duplication glitches, but I have taken advantage of certain perks causing deconstruction to yield higher grade components (spend 1-2 Uncommon, get Rares back), but I spent that stuff immediately on much-needed upgrades. I also don't keep anything that's not an iconic item, a legendary item or a very high grade epic, so I'm not sweating bullrts here - no troubles at all, especially after 1.05 rollout which solved most glitches for me. My advice is to not sit on stacks of components for no reason and deconstructing trash items that you're never going to use anyway.


----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 22, 2020)

Reminds me of that one GT2 bug which led to the American version of the game being recalled - where setting a ninth 'Max Speed Test' record would destroy all your garage data.

Glad they delayed it for 2000 here, really - it's also a good example of 'why not to rush your games to release', something I wish companies would take a note of more often these days.


----------



## Windaga (Dec 22, 2020)

altorn said:


> If you take advantage of the duplication glitch then you're more likely to get a corrupted save file. Has anyone tried going through the game normally and collect many many items? I don't wanna continue playing if so, i have so many items so far. lol




I'm about 35 hours in; I usually buy every piece of ammo and crafting supply from every vendor I actually stop at, I pick up every item/weapon/misc I come across, and I'm always teetering on hitting the weight limit. 

My average save file is between 1.43 Mb and 2. Outside of the duplication glitch, I'm not sure how one would actually hit the "save limit" if they're actually playing the game. As Foxi4 mentioned, crafting supplies can certainly stack up, but if you're breaking them down, you're actually using them. I mean I guess in theory you could collect every item, weapon, and junk piece in the game and never sell them, break them down, or get rid of them, and then maybe you'd hit the 8Mb....but you wouldn't do that, because your character would be walking at a snail's pace and you'd be broke. And likely get wiped out the next fight you get into. 

So I guess it's possible to achieve that limit during gameplay, but you'd have to actually try to do it.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 24, 2020)

Patch 1.0.6 has removed the 8mb limit so no more corruption issue.


----------



## nashismo (Dec 24, 2020)

So you are telling me all Bethesda employees went to work at CD Projekt? Because I remember this "exact" error on save files with Skyrim, NINE YEARS AGO.

Time flies! Well, I guess we need another generation of consoles guys! This one is not good enough for this game 


Still, in all honesty. this is why I stick with old consoles and a nice CRT, that is all I need to be happy! (all of them with their necessary everdrive though hehehe)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 26, 2020)

Save game corruption happens, that's not the issue. Several of Nintendo's games had game breaking bugs or save corruption issues. In every single case, they released patches that would remove the bug and make affected saves usable again where possible, and where it wasn't, they released a separate tool to repair the save data. Why are CDPR making zero effort to repair the damage done? Do they give zero fucks about their customers?


----------

